# gtols2 vs corvette c5 z06 vs corvette c6



## hemipower (May 21, 2009)

i recently sold my 07 ram hemi to purchase a corvette c5 z06 or c6 but i had alot of time to think about it when my truck was up for sale. 
GTO's were really on my mind because my payments would be MUCH better. im talking 200 dollers a month better.
my question is-
When your driving a c5 z06 or c6, is the acceleration that much more noticable then when your driving an ls2 gto? 

i want a car thats going to beat my friends stock 1999 camaro.
I've driven a 04 z06 and was blown away. but for the money i save buying a ls2 gto how much will my "noticable" acceleration be effected.
thanks
brady

*the back seat in the gto would be cool and i live in montana so the weather is snowy 9 months out of the year. the gto would be much more practical here 

i just wanted to know from someone who's been in all these cars if the gto is respectable. 

at a car lot in my town theres a 

2005 c6 with 38,000 miles for $26,000.00
& a

2003 c5 z06 with 50,000 miles for $25,000.00
& a 

2006 gto with 48,000 miles for 16,500.

i really want the c6 but if the gto will keep up with it i dont know if i can resist because of the price difference. BUT THE C6 IS SUCH A DEAD SEXY CAR! UHHHHHH I DON'T KNOW


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

I love my 2006 GTO but it will not keep up (stock) with either of those other cars...I have a C5 Corvette and I would say the two are nearly equal with the GTO "feeling" faster but that may be because of the GTO squatting (more suspension movement) and going whereas the Corvette just goes and handles so much better...the GTO is a fast nice cruiser...
Bill


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

The GTO is definitely the slowest of the 3, with the C5 Z06 being fastest. The C6 corvette is a good looking car, but if the payments drop from your Ram really matters to you, the C6 may be out of the question unless you want a high mileage one. The C5 z06 is a beautiful car, and if you can find one with a decent amount of miles driven, and a good price.. you should go check it out.... but you living in Montana, and the car being a 2 seater... overall the GTO would be more practical.

I have driven the C5 z06 and I have a LS2 GTO. The LS2 GTO should not feel TOO much different from the C6 LS2, with the C6 being a little faster. The C5 z06 is noticeably faster than the LS2 GTO, but we are comparing 2 totally different cars since the GTO offers many other luxuries the Z06 does not, and vice-versa. You have to think about what you really want in a car, since they are pretty different. I always figured, I would never own a Vette unless I own another car as a daily driver, because its just not practical for everyday. Goodluck with your decision.


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

I think he's trying to figure out if an LS2 GTO will take a 1999 stock Camaro.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

I've owned a 2005 C6 with a 6M, a 2006 C6 with a 6A, a 2005 GTO with a 6M and a C5 Z06. I've also owned several LS1 Z28's including my current car. 

The LS1 Camaro is slower than a LS2 GTO unless he is modded. If he has done some of the simple inexpensive mods ( CAI, exhaust, tune and DR's) he will beat you by a small margin. You can return fire with the same mods and beat him though. 

Talking stock the Z06 is a half second faster than the C6. The C6 is a half second faster than the GTO. The GTO is a half second faster than the Z28. You will notice the difference between any of the cars. 

There were some issues with the 2005 C6, roof delamination, rear end problems, the keyway on the crankshaft on early cars. I'd look for an 06 or up car if you really want the C6. 

I'd look at the Z06 for signs of abuse or just plain hard use. Some people buy them to say they own a Z06 and some people buy them to use. If it's been abused it is expensive to fix problems. If it has an aftermarket intake, exhaust or any other mods stay away from it. 

Z06 will get 32 mpg highway and 21-22 around town. The C6 will get 20-21 around town and 29-30 on the highway. The GTO will get 17-18 in town and 25 on the highway. 

You can put snow tires on the GTO and drive it year round. I wouldn't try it in the Vette's, too wide of a tire and to little ground clearance. 

The GTO's seat is handy. The trunk in the Z06 is huge. The C6's hatch is way more usefull. 

The Z06 will outhandle both cars unless the C6 is a Z51 then they are close. The GTO trails the Z28 and the Vettes in handling, but not by much on the Z28. 

The ride is sooooooo much better in the GTO. If you take trips or do highway driving the GTO is a hands down winner. The other cars are all great trip cars, but the GTO is by far the best. 

Again I've owned all of these cars and I'll by glad to give you my .02 on any other questions you have.


----------

